# I-Tronic



## Harti (29. Aug. 2004)

*I-Tronic?*

Hallo!

Hat jemand so ein Gerät?
Funktioniert das Teil eigentlich, wie es versprochen wird?

MfG Harti!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Harti, olle Stör-__ Nase  ,

schön dich hier zu lesen, aber hatten wir das Thema nicht schonmal bei Werner im Forum ?

Ich selbst benutze dieses Gerät nicht, kenne aber einen, der es im Einsatz hat und nothing happens, auch nicht bei voller Leistung.

Warum Kupfer in den Teich bringen, wenn es auch anders geht ?


----------



## Harti (29. Aug. 2004)

Hi Tommi!

Ja kann sein, daß das schon mal war.
Ich hatte mich aber nicht damit beschäftigt.
Ein Nachbar von mir fragte mich nur, ob es Sinn macht oder ob es wieder mal Geldverschwendung wäre.
Ich denke auch, daß man die Ursache bekämpfen muss und nicht die Auswirkung.

ps:
Was ist eigentlich mit dem alten Forum?
Ist da jetz alles weg?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Harti,

mein Tip: Mehr Pflanzen statt immer nur Technik, dies gilt auch für Koi-Pfützen. Damit bewirkt man mehr, als die beste Technik. Also, Gedanken wech von I-Tronic, bringt m.E. nix.

Das alte Forum habe ich abgegeben/verschenkt an Werner, dieser baut dies gerade auf seinen Server und ist unter http://www.teichforum.info demnächst zu erreichen. Inweit der Umbau reibungslos verläuft und weitere Infos entziehen sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Harti (29. Aug. 2004)

Da geb ich dir voll Recht.
Hab ich ihm auch so gesagt.


----------



## imo-greif (11. Sep. 2004)

*i-tronik*

hallo,
ich habe seit einem jahr so ein "ding". nur bei der abneigung gegen 
technik eine antwort zugeben ?......
was trinken denn die technikmuffel täglich? - wasser -
aufbereitet oder nicht. nur das als gedankenanstoss
gruss michael
sollte ein ernsthafter erfahrungsaustausch bzl. i-t. gewünscht sein
sollten wir uns unterhalten.
gruss michael


----------



## Jürgen (11. Sep. 2004)

*Re: i-tronik*

Hallo Michael,



> was trinken denn die technikmuffel täglich? - wasser -
> aufbereitet oder nicht. nur das als gedankenanstoss



Solch ein Gedankenanstoss im Hinblick auf Fische ist m.E. am Ziel vorbei. Außerdem wird Trinkwasser nicht mit Kupfer aufbereitet. Fische leben viele Jahre Tag ein Tag aus in dem Wasser und "atmen" es sogar. Hier ein Vergleich mit der Trinkwasseraufbereitung und den paar Litern die wir täglich trinken zu ziehen hinkt einfach, denn die TVO hat nichts mit der Tierhaltung zu tun. 

Kupfer ist ein ein extremes Zellgift und hat DEFINTIV, außer als Spurenelement, nichts in solch einem Lebensraum verloren. Technikmuffel hin oder her.... darüber gibt es einfach nichts zu diskutieren.


MBG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (11. Sep. 2004)

ein kupferrohr welches im hausnetzt verwendet wird gibt nach kurzer zeit kaum noch kupfer ab und nach ca. 2 jahren überhaupt kein kupfer mehr ab !!!

gruß lars


----------



## imo-greif (12. Sep. 2004)

hallo,
danke für eure überaus gut gemeinten ratschläge,
wie ich merke gibt es doch ein paar gedankensprünge die man
weiter __ spinnen könnte.
z. b. wie kann ich den von jürgen angesprochenen giftigen
cu-anteil im wasser nachweisen. velda spricht davon das max 0,3ppm
oder 0,3mg/ltr cu frei gesetzt werden. die europäische trinkwasserverordnung sagt das cu konzentrationen von 2ppm keine  gefahr für  mensch u tier darstellt (aus Handbuch velda).
fakt ist, dass ich mit dem teil bis jetzt keine schlechten
erfahrungen gemacht habe.
gruss michael


----------



## Jürgen (14. Sep. 2004)

Grüß dich Michael,

Die TVO sagt nicht, dass solche Konzentrationen für Tiere keine Gefahr darstellen, denn die TVO ist auf Trinkwasser als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen ausgelegt. Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass die TVO im Bezug auf Fischhaltung keine Anwendung finden sollte. Dafür ist sie einfach nicht gedacht.

Den Kupfergehalt des Wasses zu messen ist denkbar schlecht, da sich Kupfer überwiegend z.B. im Bodengrund und Organismen anreichert. Was man also im Wasser messen kann ist definitiv nicht die tatsächliche Belastung des Teiches.

Lies dir diesen Thread mal durch --> http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3244

Er behandelt genau diese Problematik und erklärt auch noch andere Unwägbarkeiten.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ich halte ja kene Fische. Was mir aber stark zu denken gibt, ist, dass Kupfer schon in toxischer Dosis vorhanden sein _muss_, sonst würde die erwünschte Wirkung nicht erzielt. Die Wirkungen eines Zellgiftes, Pestizids, von Strahlungen, Schwingungen und Feldern zu nutzen, ohne die schädlichen Nebenwirkungen hinzunehmen ist immer eine Gradwanderung, die viel zu oft schiefgeht.

Man ist dann halt wieder einmal bei der Frage, ob es angeht, dass etwas für Algen schädlich ist, für alle anderen Lebewesen im Teich aber nicht (die Frage stellt sich auch bei "Teichpflegemitteln", UVC, Ultraschall...). Jeder, der mir erzählt, dass etwas auf die robusten Algen eine tödliche Wirkung ausübt, auf die viel empfindlichere sonstige Mikroflora und -Fauna aber nicht, dem glaube ich zunächst einmal nicht. Bei Insekten und Froschlurchen (einschliesslich deren Gelege und Larven) bin ich mir schon nicht mehr sicher, bei Fischen weiss ich nichts dazu zu sagen, schon gar nicht über die Dauerwirkungen.

Ich finde schon, man hat allen Grund, gegenüber solchen werblichen Aussagen misstrauisch zu sein. Siehe auch Kupferleitungen: Klar, auch ich habe Kupferleitungen im Haus. Bei allen Neubauten meiner Bekannten werden allerdings Kunststoffleitungen verbaut. Wenn ich die Preise sehe, nicht aus Kostengründen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob eine solche Diskussion unseriös ist, Velda lässt sich da ja auch nicht in die Karten schauen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

